# 5x5x5 Face Pattern!!!



## 7thAlien (May 18, 2009)

Hey fellas.... Today I'm gonna tell you how to make a face pattern on a 5x5x5 cube!!! and that too just with a few moves!!!

Here are the things you wanna do...

1. Choose two adjacent colors and keep them as your up and front...







2. Move the 2nd layers from the right and left, down....






3. Move the 2nd layer from the top to the left...






4. Move the 2nd layers from the left and right, up....






5. Move the 2nd layer from the top to the right....






6. Move the middle three layers down...






7. Move the 2nd layer from the bottom to the left....






8. Move the middle three layers up...






9. Move the 2nd layer from the bottom to the right....!!!






And then a great success!!!!!!!!!






Yup!! this is the thing, but can anyone give me the algorithm for this....:confused:

And if you guys have a V-Cube 7 you can do a happy or a sad face....


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (May 18, 2009)

That's an awesome pattern 

Aah, I could work out the alg, but I'm lazy hey...

EDIT:

Okay here's the alg:

Rw' R Lw L' Uw 'U Rw R' Lw 'L Uw U' X' R L' Dw' D X R' L Dw D'

And broken up:

Rw' R Lw L'
Uw' U
Rw R' Lw' L
Uw U'
X' R L'
Dw' D
X R' L
Dw D'


----------



## SimonWestlund (May 18, 2009)

[] []
___

r' R l L' u U' r R' l' L u' U M d' D M' d D' ? is that correct? I'm not totally sure..


----------



## 7thAlien (May 18, 2009)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> That's an awesome pattern
> 
> Aah, I could work out the alg, but I'm lazy hey...
> 
> ...


Hey Great!!! but can you give me the notations!!! Cause I don't know what is w, x ... and why don't all the pictures show up at times except one or two... do you have a solution????


----------



## qqwref (May 18, 2009)

I can be more efficient, only 8 turns 

SiGN Notation: 2R' 2L 2U 3R' 2D' 2-4r 2U' 2D
Animation: click here!


----------



## AvGalen (May 18, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I can be more efficient, only 8 turns
> 
> SiGN Notation: 2R' 2L 2U 3R' 2D' 2-4r 2U' 2D
> Animation: click here!


Best pattern I have seen so far (tied for 1st place with 7x7x7 heart)
I will try to create a similar 7x7x7 pattern tonight


----------



## 7thAlien (May 20, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > I can be more efficient, only 8 turns
> ...


Hey dude!!!! thanks!! but this is just on of my discovered patterns, I know how to make a plant, an extended face and many more!!! its just that I don't have time to post these stuff!!!


----------



## qqwref (May 21, 2009)

Moving the centers around is really basic, though... it's been known for quite a while that you can create any shape that can be drawn with a (N-2)x(N-2) square of pixels, by moving centers around. I actually invented a method of doing this a little more efficiently, which is what I used to optimize your pattern.

One of my best drawings ever (using center commutators) was a picture of Mario on the centers of a simulated 18x18 cube. Good luck with doing something like that


----------

